# I bet this never happened to you at the doctor's office.



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2012)

Yesterday, my mother (87 yrs) had a fairly routine doctor's visit with her current physician. Mom is frail, hard of hearing, and easily confused so she always takes another person with her to the doctors (to help take notes & tell her what happened if she get confused). Their appt was later in the afternoon because the clinic was very busy & they couldn't work her in any sooner.

Well, the two women were escorted into a exam room and some simple tests were run (BP, blood sugar, checked her circulation in her legs, etc,). The doc said give him a few minutes and he would get the results together and come back in the exam room. Mom waited, waited, and waited. No one came back in the room. She was starting to get really tired & sleepy - she peeped her head outside of the exam room to tell them she need to go pretty soon.

The two women were shocked to see no one was in the office. *No patients, no nurses, no doctors - no one. Everyone had left, the office was closed and locked up. Most of the lights were out. They had forgot about mom and locked her in and went home*. Mom's helper went around trying doors and found one that would open out. The two ladies just quietly walked away and went home too. When mom told me I asked if she was going to let them know what they did to her? She said no, there was no reason to. She was not hurt, just puzzled.  :shocked:


----------



## imfree (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm glad your Mom and helper got out safely. That's a new one on me. Never heard of it happening to anyone I know!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 17, 2012)

Exact same thing happened to me about 20 years ago after a followup for a lumpectomy. I was put into the exam room.......just waiting to have the stitches looked at and waited, and waited, and waited. When I finally poked my head out the door the hall lights were off and I saw no one. Calling out,"Heeeeelllllllloooooooo?" and out dashes my doctor from his office, he was making call backs.....very apologetic and I got the impression someone in the office was in trouble tomorrow. LOLOL!:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Wow, I had forgotten all about that. Kara


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2012)

This happened to me at an opthamologist's office once. 

And a wing of an ER, come to think of it. *sigh*


----------

